# Small Batch Cider: Fermentation Advice



## Juzdu (23/11/12)

My first attempt at a cider has been fermenting (in a brewfridge set to 20 degrees) for 9 days now. It started at 1044, and is down to pretty much spot on 1000. It's nothing but 7 litres of apple juice from the local safeway....any thoughts as to how long it might take to be finished? I think I'm supposed to be expecting mid 990's as an FG for cider.

I'm fermenting the 7 litres in a 30 litre FV, so don't want to leave it too long once it's finished...but of course don't want to be testing it every day given I don't have a lot to lose to frequent samples! If it's not likely to be ready for another week or two I won't test it again until then.

The sample I took just now smells pretty bad, but I must admit tastes ok. Looking forward to how it turns out.


----------



## BPH87 (23/11/12)

I have done a similar sized batch (8lt) in a 15lt fermenter. 

It has been on for 14 days starting with 1.050SG, and for the last 3 days it has been sitting at 1.015SG. 

I used craft brewer dried cider yeast. 

Do I need to wait until it gets down to 1.000???

Cheers 

Ben


----------



## Juzdu (23/11/12)

BPH87 said:


> I have done a similar sized batch (8lt) in a 15lt fermenter.
> 
> It has been on for 14 days starting with 1.050SG, and for the last 3 days it has been sitting at 1.015SG.
> 
> ...


I just used a white wine yeast recommended by Costante Imports. Interesting mine is so much lower in a much shorter time, what juice did you use?

Also, what are you using as a 15l fermenter? I'm keeping an eye out for something that size, preferably still with a tap for bottling directly from primary, to free up my 30l fermenter for all my beer plans.


----------



## Mackay_4740 (23/11/12)

Cider should finish just bellows 1.000


----------

